# Hot! Hot! SuperDISH Info



## badlnbf (Oct 24, 2002)

*All, here's some additional SuperDISH Info!*


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk, badlnbf!

Now, the dealer is going be confused. Dish Network is now calling the DVRs Dishplayer, and yet what does the brochure say at the end? That the DISHPlayer is "not planned to be compatible". We know tha they are referring to the 7100/7200 Dishplayer receivers, but it's still confusing.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Mark Holtz said:


> Now, the dealer is going be confused. Dish Network is now calling the DVRs Dishplayer, and yet what does the brochure say at the end? That the DISHPlayer is "not planned to be compatible". We know that they are referring to the 7100/7200 Dishplayer receivers, but it's still confusing.


When they first said that they were going to use the DishPlayer name again for new recivers I told them it was a bad decision given the repripation that the line of previous DishPlayers (7100 and 7200) had and the confusion that it would cause. Now they have created even more confusion. They need to make their information much clearer and specifically mention model numbers, 7100 and 7200, as NOT being compatible.


----------



## Richssat (Jul 2, 2002)

In unrelated news, Ford has decided to bring back the Edsel. Sales are expected to skyrocket........

Rich


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

At least, call it "Dishplayer II" or "isHDplayer"


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I suggested Dplayer and they said "people won't know what that means". I wonder how many people have asked their dealer "what kind of dishes does it play?"


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I doubt Charlie uis running things day to day If he were this stuff wouldnt be occuring.

Your buying a WHAT? Joe had one of those it NEVER worked right

Thats certinally good advertising


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Any Retailers here? 

Some say there is a Good Super Dish tech show currently playing on channel 999 from time to time...


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

Nick said:


> At least, call it "Dishplayer II" or "isHDplayer"


Ishplayerday? :grin:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Why don't they stick with DishDVR or DishVOD?


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

With apologies to Dr. Seuss, I can't help but paraphrase a page from his book "One Fish Two Fish, Red Fish, Bue Fish" ...



> *Who am I?
> My name is Ish.
> In my hand I have a SuperDish.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Well, while we are on a Poetic Note:

------------------------------------
I wish i was a Fish
I would not need a Dish
------------------------------------


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Mark Holtz said:


> Why don't they stick with DishDVR or DishVOD?


I think that DishDVR would be a good name but DishVOD is deceptive. DISH isn't offering VOD; their service is "record and watch later".


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

How about D'Playa? :lol: 

Poor DishPlayer (Sadly I have one), poor thing had so much potential, til Microsoft screwed it up.


----------



## Bob Saylor (Aug 18, 2003)

I've been loking at some of the Superdish pictures with people standing next to it. There's no way that thing is 36" wide. Dish must have made a sudden change here and I mean since the last Charlie Chat. From what I see the dish is closer to the previously mentioned 26". Is it possible someone got some wrong info?


----------



## jened (Nov 13, 2002)

thanks for the post


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

No, Bob, Dish never gives out wrong info, you can trust your Hamster's life on every word they say.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

pinkertonfloyd said:


> How about D'Playa? :lol:
> 
> Poor DishPlayer (Sadly I have one), poor thing had so much potential, til Microsoft screwed it up.


As a person that has some "inside" information I can tell you that DISH is just as much to blame as MSN (and that is all I'm going to say for fear of a law suit). Someday I hope the truth comes out.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Bill R said:


> As a person that has some "inside" information I can tell you that DISH is just as much to blame as MSN (and that is all I'm going to say for fear of a law suit). Someday I hope the truth comes out.


You're right. Its best not to say anything.

But perhaps *Bill X* could tell all?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Maybe Bill G but he is too busy counting all the money he is making from buggy software.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bob Saylor said:


> I've been loking at some of the Superdish pictures with people standing next to it. There's no way that thing is 36" wide. Dish must have made a sudden change here and I mean since the last Charlie Chat. From what I see the dish is closer to the previously mentioned 26". Is it possible someone got some wrong info?


 Its possible that it was just a mock up. The 36" figure has been around for a while, including on the last Charlie Chat where he didn't give the dimension but did say it was just under a meter to meet the FCC rule.

JL


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

Confirmed:


> Vendor 1 dish is 24" x 34. This is also the image in the info sheet.
> 
> Vendor 2 is 21" x 36.


My opinion:

These sizes were needed to ensure reliable service throughout the country at existing power levels. They are not going to produce a smaller dish that can only be sold to minority of customers; they required a one dish solution that would work for everyone (or just about everyone).

A somewhat smaller Superdish might be deployed once AMC-15 is up late next year, depending on what Echostar wants to do with their modulation, symbol rate, and FEC levels.


----------



## arley (Aug 6, 2003)

One complaint I have about the SuperDish even before it ships: 

On the feedhorn it sez in huge letters, "HDTV"

Those of us in marginally safe neighborhoods might as well put up a billboard saying, "Hey thieves--there's an expensive TV in this house!!! Be the first in the neighborhood to break in!!" :eek2: 

Seriously, that is a consideration. Can these bad boys be painted to make themselves less conspicuously high tech??

Arley


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

arley said:


> One complaint I have about the SuperDish even before it ships:
> 
> On the feedhorn it sez in huge letters, "HDTV"
> 
> ...


Completely agree. The "advertising" was a concern of mine also. I plan on taking some gray primer to the logos.

Larry


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Bob Saylor said:


> I've been loking at some of the Superdish pictures with people standing next to it. There's no way that thing is 36" wide. Dish must have made a sudden change here and I mean since the last Charlie Chat. From what I see the dish is closer to the previously mentioned 26". Is it possible someone got some wrong info?


As I recall from the initial information on SuperDish, there are at least two different dishes depending on geographic location. There might even be a larger one for the people dwelling up Alaska way.


----------



## meatman (Oct 14, 2003)

when will the 811 be out?


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

harsh said:


> As I recall from the initial information on SuperDish, there are at least two different dishes depending on geographic location. There might even be a larger one for the people dwelling up Alaska way.


In Alaska and Hawaii they would need a Super-Duper dish the size of Aricibo! :lol:


----------

